# Armscor Medallion Tactical 1911, opinions?



## mustang196718 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum but I would like to get some opinions. I currently have a full stainless and nickel Taurus pt92AR but have always loved the look of the 1911's. I did a little reading and research on some entry level 1911's and came upon one by armscor, the medallion tactical .45acp to be exact, and also some from rock island armory. I was just curious if anyone has had any personal experience with either of these guns or has any knowledge about the credibility of either companies. I really like the look of the medallion tactical, but I've never fired one and don't know anyone that ever has so I'd just like to get everyones opinions. Also, any ideas as to the price of the medallion tacticals? I can't find a suggested retail price for them anywhere, not even on their website. Thanks for any and all help.
-Mike


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go over to this site and you can get all the info you want on those pistols. I think they are made in the Philipeans by the same company. Just sold under different trade names. http://www.m1911.org/


----------



## mustang196718 (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't get the link to work...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know what the problem is as it works for me. Type it in your browser and try it or do a search with a search engine as it's one of the biggest sites out there for 1911/.45 info.


----------



## mustang196718 (Jan 17, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I don't know what the problem is as it works for me. Type it in your browser and try it or do a search with a search engine as it's one of the biggest sites out there for 1911/.45 info.


alright, works now, firefox must have just not liked the link.


----------



## mustang196718 (Jan 17, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeet, this link rocks, thank you baldy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Personally, I would not buy one. If U are on a budget, get a Springfield MilSpec.

I have seen a lot of complaints about these Phillipine 1911s - Sure, there are some happy owners. But man, when they get it wronmg, they REALLY get it wrong. Sometime the guns are so outta spec that U can't even begin to fix the problem. They gotta replace the thing. There are a few other brands of 1911s that are made in tha country too.

U will get a mixed bag of results from that site. And, if U ask a question there - U may only get responses from the "happy" owners - so I just thought I'd throw that out there for ya...


----------

